# Vape Tricks



## Clouder

So I have found myself really liking the whole Vape Tricks thing!!! OBVIOUSLY I can do O's as any smoker can, and I can blow a hell of a lot of them and so forth, but I've been trying other stuff...

I'm rather unsuccessful to say the least. 
How the HELL do they push the O's around? I cannot manage to do that, the moment I try to push it, it just evaporates! 

Any other inmates interested in Vape Tricks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Clouder said:


> So I have found myself really liking the whole Vape Tricks thing!!! OBVIOUSLY I can do O's as any smoker can, and I can blow a hell of a lot of them and so forth, but I've been trying other stuff...
> 
> I'm rather unsuccessful to say the least.
> How the HELL do they push the O's around? I cannot manage to do that, the moment I try to push it, it just evaporates!
> 
> Any other inmates interested in Vape Tricks?


Your whole body needs to be in forward motion as you blow the O the hand push only works with a nice volume of air backing it up. Or start moving right after exhale but remember it is mostly body motion. This is how to start until you get a feel for controlling turbulence. 

Also for bending your O's need to be formed with good velocity. Practice shooting them out as far as possible. 

All the best bending is FUN!


----------



## Cespian

Clouder said:


> So I have found myself really liking the whole Vape Tricks thing!!! OBVIOUSLY I can do O's as any smoker can, and I can blow a hell of a lot of them and so forth, but I've been trying other stuff...
> 
> I'm rather unsuccessful to say the least.
> How the HELL do they push the O's around? I cannot manage to do that, the moment I try to push it, it just evaporates!
> 
> Any other inmates interested in Vape Tricks?



Step 1: Get your favourite juice and favourite setup
Step 2: Inhale that delicous juice
Step 3: Forget that you are trying to do tricks
Step 4: Sit back down, chain vape, and enjoy that delicous flavour
Step 5: Happiness

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ljimmie05

Remember they gotta be thick milky o's so that they dont break easily and as u pop/shoot an o make sure your palm follows soon and keep it abt +-10cm away frm the o maybe closer..Good luck

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## HouseOfVape

Hey bud 

Wrote a guide a while back, part 2 will be about bending them.

If you really keen tho come meet the guys in the trick team and they can show you a few tips and techniques.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson

HouseOfVape said:


> Hey bud
> 
> Wrote a guide a while back, part 2 will be about bending them.
> 
> If you really keen tho come meet the guys in the trick team and they can show you a few tips and techniques.



Did you post that trick vid a little while back?


----------



## zadiac

Pushing O's




Bendinig O's



Make thicker O's



Jellyfish trick

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

Hey bud 

You referring to the trick team vid?


----------



## Cave Johnson

HouseOfVape said:


> Hey bud
> 
> You referring to the trick team vid?


Same one, was looking for it last week and couldn't remember what it was called so couldn't find it.


----------



## HouseOfVape

Sorry dude, we rebranded our trick team name and now go by the HOV stunt squad, here's a link to some vids.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

I blew this a few weeks back Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan

Kalashnikov said:


> I blew this a few weeks back Mickey Mouse
> View attachment 54422


Gees that's epic you must make a vid of you doing it? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian

I kinda love the way "blowing 'O's" sounds like a prostitutes' "What do you do with your day?" answer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex_123

Watch tutorials. Practice for hours. Get a group of tricksters together and learn. The latter is the best way to pick it up IMO. Sometimes all you need is a little pointer and bam, the puzzle is solved.


----------



## Ruan

Alex_123 said:


> Watch tutorials. Practice for hours. Get a group of tricksters together and learn. The latter is the best way to pick it up IMO. Sometimes all you need is a little pointer and bam, the puzzle is solved.


Got allot to do with the shape of your mouth it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_123

Ruan said:


> Got allot to do with the shape of your mouth it seems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Well yeah in the beginning, getting that O right is all about finding the correct shape of your mouth.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Best motivation for getting any vape trick right quickly is to practice with 24mg

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GreenyZA

.... After downing a bottle of Jack Daniels and dialling 082911... Should give you about 10 minutes of practice and quite a medical bill  #DontTrYThisAtHome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Byakko

I've had some luck by pushing the air out from the back of my throat instead of a normal exhale (if that makes sense) and the deeper the inhale when you pull the better.I'm a total noob with vape tricks but hey,works for me

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

